# Beacon 2.0 won't connect in other cities?



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

I gave into ordering a beacon 2 off ebay to use around Los Angeles and of course it won't pair to my app. Wondering if those in the market that got it sent directly from Uber if their phone shows the beacon in their app, vs ours still showing the old Uber logo and short serial # spot. Or has anyone else had the issue that ordered it early to end up being a paperweight? Probably will resell it if It's not going to work around here.
Beacon 2.0 for now only shows to be given to Uber Pro Platinum and Diamond drivers in Chicago, Denver, Las Vegas, Washington, DC, and Houston


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

How much did this fime piece of technology set you back?


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> How much did this fime piece of technology set you back?


$148. At least it wasn't the $300 some sold them for early on.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

I thought I heard the new beacons are tied to the account when they are sent out therefore will only work with that specific driver's account. And why would you spend good money on that crap anyways?


----------

